# How to speedsolve a rubiks magic



## csdoplr (Aug 7, 2009)

This is how I speedsolve the rubiks magic can be quite helpful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuqi-Ae6X9k


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 7, 2009)

Everyone knows this already, don't hold the puzzle when you start, and drop the puzzle before you stop the timer.


----------



## csdoplr (Aug 7, 2009)

well thats why its in the how to section


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 8, 2009)

Magic: Ur doin it wrong
Read WCA Regulations pls


----------



## csdoplr (Aug 8, 2009)

I know butit was for video purpouse


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 8, 2009)

I use Erik's video method 

this are my regular times






don't start the timer like that, I can do sub 0.8 with that


----------

